

Failure is part of learning - munyukim
http://munyukim.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/failure-is-part-of-learning/

======
stephengillie
The "Fail early, fail fast" philosophy doesn't work unless you actually learn
from failing.

~~~
munyukim
I agree , you have to learn from the failure for that philosphy to work

~~~
chucklarge
You also have to be in a culture/environment which appreciates and encourages
learning from failure, rather than placing blame. See what we do at Etsy.
<http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2012/05/22/blameless-postmortems>

~~~
munyukim
Thats quite an innovative way of handling problems

